# Treats



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If you're looking for a healthy treat for your birds, try lentils. It took my birds a few days to become familiar with the new taste, but now they are as popular as safflower seeds!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks, Terri.
I've noticed that al of mine love them too.

Reti


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Terri B,

Are they some sort of lima bean ? I have heard of them, but it escapes my mind, what they look like. My wife doesn't like me to go shopping much, so I am a little sheltered.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terri for the suggestion on lentils. I will pick some up from my local bulk barn in the near future and see if my birds will take to them


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Terri B,
> 
> Are they some sort of lima bean ? I have heard of them, but it escapes my mind, what they look like. My wife doesn't like me to go shopping much, so I am a little sheltered.


Hi Warren,
They are similar in size to a split pea. My birds enjoy them as well. They also like firm banannas! Can't be soft w/brown spots on skin, just the firm ones. BTW, I'm so impressed w/your natural medicine bag--Bragg's, brewers yeast, etc., can't believe the lentil thing.....  
fp


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I give my guys raw, unsalted, human grade peanuts once, maybe twice a week. Somehow they always "know" which feeder has the peanuts mixed in with the regualr seed when it hits the floor... I wonder how they know? Do they smell em??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi ZigZag,

The favorite food thing has me a bit baffled because of the smell thing. If they have no sense of smell, how do they taste the food in order to have favorites?
Or do they have some kind of built-in sense of "knowing" that their bodies need the vits/mins in one food as opposed to another?
fp


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*hmmm....*

That would explain, why when I sproutet lentils for mine to eat the sprouts, I ended up with the filthiest white pigeons ever  , due to them digging through the dirt, trying to get out the unsproutet ones. I'll just give em to them dry from now on.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*worth a try*

Wild bird seed mix,Supreme dove and pigeon mix, black sunflower seeds, uncooked popcorn, unsalted raw peanuts, safflower seeds,  Supreme being up above, please give me strength !!!!!!! It is hard keeping up with all these culinary menus! Who would think a pigeon would have such a diverse diet?!!!  And now LENTILS?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all,
There is another culinary delight that the pijies love that I don't see mentioned, which would be rice, cooked or uncooked. They go nuts over it. A fellow mentioned to me that it was bad for pigeons because it swells up in their stomach, would anyone know anything about that??
fp


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

*Rice is good*

My *SHOW MIX * (feed during show season to show team) is made up of:

25% - 16% Grain Mix (Popcorn, Peas, Wheat, Millet, Milo, Safflower)
25% - Rice (polished, un-cooked)
25% - Barley
25% - Wild Bird Mix w/Flax and Hemp added


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

ernie said:


> ...when I sproutet lentils for mine to eat the sprouts...I'll just give em to them dry from now on.


Ernie,

That's interesting, I have never been able to get my lentils to sprout - they just turn mushy. I sprout safflower seeds and these are very popular. If I remember correctly, sprouted seeds have way more health benefits than unsprouted seeds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Ernie,
> 
> That's interesting, I have never been able to get my lentils to sprout - they just turn mushy. I sprout safflower seeds and these are very popular. If I remember correctly, sprouted seeds have way more health benefits than unsprouted seeds.


Hi Terri, 

Do use the screw on plastic lids w/holes in them? I don't have problems if I let them soak over night and then do the rinse thing with the quart jar on the dish strainer sloped w/the open end down and draining. The last day I will lay on a sill to "green up". I rinse frequently.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

fp,

Yep, that's what I use. All the other seed sprouts within a few days. Only millet and lentils never sprout. Could the seed have been treated or irradiated?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> fp,
> 
> Yep, that's what I use. All the other seed sprouts within a few days. Only millet and lentils never sprout. Could the seed have been treated or irradiated?


Hi Terry,

Geese, I sure can't say scientifically on that one although common sense might lend support to buying organic for sprouting. I normally buy @ a local health food bulk supply store. 

I do think the "thicker" sprouts need to be rinsed thoroughly and frequently throughout the day , more so than, say, alfala sprouts. Also, soaked longer initially. You might want to experiment w/that. See if that makes a difference and then try exclusive usage of organic so that you can compare, good luck and please post anything you find out!

Best,

fp


----------

